# When you see other people's shops...



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you "covet" most? When you look at photos (and Lord knows we all love seeing shop pics!), what makes you jealous (not in the bad way, but in the happy for them / wish I had that sort of way)?

Is it the fancy tools?

The stockpiles of lumber and sheet goods?

The shop furniture and creative organization strategies?

Their dust collection system?

The amount of space they have?

Something as general as….
How clean the shop is?

...or how understanding their spouse must be?

Or as specific as the impeccably designed and built workbench?

In a roundabout way, this sort of gets at what we'd most like to improve about our own shops if we could. For me, I know that I most enjoy seeing shops with plenty of space and light. Lots of area to move around between tools. I also have a weakness for shops where there isn't lots of sawdust laying around.

Let's hear it!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

While not many of my tools can be called high end, I don't typically drool over fancier tool setups than mine. What I lust after is well designed, and well executed storage ideas, and space…

Sure I would like nicer this or that equipment wise, but everything I have works very well. What I don't have working well is a free standing, completely dedicated space, and I want it BAD… Especially since LOML tends to think my space is hers too… We need to come to some sort of agreement….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I can honestly say I am not jealous of anyones shop. It is great when someone can get the shop they want !
I like seeing a shop that is well planned, organized and functional. Tools always impress me as well.
IRONY is : My shop is just the opposite of what I like to see, I am working on it, and ONE DAY ….................


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Space. I want a shop that the LOML doesn't park her car in.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Well … as much as I'd love a big ol' cabinet saw-maybe a new SS, or a new PM, or a vintage Uni ….

I'm closer to *canadianchips*'s position:

I'm not sure I envy others for their shops. It's more like …. I'm smiling when I SEE their shops, knowing that they have at least as much fun in THEIR shop as I have in mine


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Check it out

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23341


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Hehe, that was the thread that prompted me to make this one, Jim. As I sat there looking in amazement and admiration at that shop, I thought we must all have different things that tickle our fancy when peering into someone else's workspace.

And guys, I know ya don't get jealous or envious - those have such negative connotations. I meant admire or wish that you had, aspire to, etc…


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry I don't covet. I admire the tools though.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Space. I know that can eventually get more tools, organize better, upgrade my DC etc. but I really can't fit anything else into my shop right now without more space.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we are all looking for ideas for our own shop. Currently I am looking to get my dust collection under control, so I look for pictures that include that and see what others have done. What I really need for my shop and that I really desire to have is MORE TIME to spend in it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

its sorta like a mortal sin, not quite, but sorta ?

I mean there isnt much difference between coveting a mans wife and coveting a mans tools.,no offence to gender but its wrong at best. I prefer to use the word "admire"

This I am guilty of…..............not their shop, but I admire the spouses of those put up with senseless purchases, rediculas hours, constant trail of dust, the noise, the smell of fermenting finish and the absolutly disaray of tools, incomplete projects, misplaced hardware, missing parts. Yup I admire that part of a shop, not matter what. the understanding spouse.

Without an understanding spouse its a whole new program, a whole new ball game and it suddenly doesnt even matter what the best thing they have is cause without it you are kinda #@%$#. Sad but very true in my experiences.

Thats my take on it

I


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I like to look at what others have done with their work space. My experience in a shop, ( before woodworking I was a drag racer with a shop fiull of entirely different tools - talk about a complete turn around ) anyway, it seems the more room you have.. the more "stuff" you collect. Now this does not mean I would not like to have double my shop space, a dedicated "clean" room, etc.. but the biggest thing I look for is good use of space and functional jigs, etc… 
Building a nice shop jig, storage solution, or tool is as satisfying for me as building a nice piece of furniture for someone else.
When I think about making changes or improvements in my shop, I search out someone who has a similar size shop and look at what they have done and see if I can make it work for me.

As far as support from my spouse.. well.. when it comes to anything in my life, including my woodworking I don't think I could find a better person to support me.. my wife is amazing.

Would I like a 40' x 60' two story shop with all the bells and whistles.. HELL YA .. but.. then what would I yearn for every day .. a bigger shop with more gooder tools and …?

Gator


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Space is what I could use some more of. I have a pretty good size shop but I could use a bit more. That and a nice pile of lumber you can have the biggest shop ever if you have no lumber it is useless.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

always perplexes me when I see what people think they dont have

great question.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there any other answer? * SPACE *

Pop


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not a coveter either. I'm happy that they have what they want to pursue the Wide World of Wood Working ;-))


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm in about my fifth shop now and I've finally got it exactly the way I want it so …..Nothing.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Paul - looooove your shop and I'm glad you've got it just the way you like.  Aside from the sawblade clock, my favorite part is most definitely the underfloor dust collection!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I would also have to say space, room to work!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I could use extra space, mine's in a corner of the basement, and if I add anything more
it'll get hard to move.
I just took over the bathroom rough in for wood storage, SIGH, upstairs, downstairs..oh wait that's healthy heart stuff isn't it ?

;-)


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I like to see a used shop.
That to me is a happy shop.
Jealous? No.
I've recently acquired what I think is the dream shop. 1250ft +1250ft storage
In fact I know it will be.
Will it be tidier?
We will see.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi guys:
My shop suits me just fine. I've got plenty of space to work in and around. It is a 40×50, and has everything I need (except a coffee pot that just blew up…lol). Plenty of storage, cabinets, h&a, plugs, etc. So no, I don't covet other peoples shops…..I satisified just fine with mine…....


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

WINDOWS! I work in my garage which has no natural light and I keep the garage door down to keep my neighbors happy. My flourescents I have though are day light so it helps but nothing compares to actual windows.

Other than that Im mainly happy with my shop but wish it was a dedicated shop so I didn't have to move tools around frequently and could set up permanent dust collection piping. I also wish I had a wood floor instead of concrete.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

It's the space for me. I have a 14X18 shop and I can do most anything in there buy I would like to have a larger shop where I can have stations. Table Saw station, Sanding station,. finishing station, miter station. etc. I would love a detached two car garage. The other thing about of lack of space is I don't hold on to things because I don't have the space to store them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I need more room. If I had that then I could deal with all the rest.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Gadgets, Ideas others have come up with to fix certain problems for them.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

When I moved to Texas I was told that everything is bigger in Texas. That did not apply for my garage. I wish I had space for a dust collection system.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*SPACE!!!* That is why I have never posted pictures of my shop … it is all crammed into a 8'x11' space in the end of my garage.

Everything is on wheels, but I never have all of the machines uncovered and set up at the same time … not enough room even with the car outside.

In good weather, I roll the workbench and machines out on the driveway.

-Gerry


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

For me it would be the powermatic machines, lie nielsen planes and hand tools, a nice bench, their dust collection system with all the hoses an blastgates, all the extra wood (ply and hard) exotic and non, and the most important space inside and out.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a soft spot for the mustard yellow, eh Ike?


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

I have acceptable space. Currently 1400 sq.ft. and easily expandable to 2500 sq.ft.
I have lots of equipment.
I have lots of hand tools.
What I covet is the ability to get and stay organized… And to discover the secret of not having tons of cobwebs full of sawdust.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Robinson, I've had a Shopesmith of one kind or the other for around 50 years. Great Machine.

When you figure out the cobweb / sawdust secret get back to me ASAP. I've been fussing about this problem for years.

Pop


----------



## benfullohell (Jan 12, 2011)

space and radiant heat! that's why i'm making my new shop BIG and put in an insulated and tubed slab


















the upstairs will be for painting and metalsmithing and the downstairs will be dedicated exclusively to wood. it's 1,200 sqf all together. can't wait to finish it but i'm outa cash… next year perhaps!


----------



## benfullohell (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks Jonathan!


----------



## BurningLizard (Jan 12, 2011)

A shop. Right now all my tools and machines are in the shop at my job.


----------



## Murray62 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think I covet what others have. What I notice when I look at some shops is a nice smooth floor. I am in the process of redoing my floor now so soon to have a bit better floor than I did. The next thing I notice is how clean some shops are kept but this is just something I have to train myself to do. I generally look at other shops to see ideas that may work for me. 
Space seems to be what most want and I guess I would like more also but I am contend with what I have. Better tools? I usually upgrade a tool from time to time. My last purchase was a generel 650 table saw. The next purchase will be a stockfeeder for the jointer. The most thing I envy is the talent and quality workmanship that a lot of woodworkers have. It seems I am just not getting there.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

If I see piles of wood, that is what I want most. I have all the tools I want, but lumber other than pine and oak is just too expensive for my budget while putting two sons through college.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Murray
Make what you can to your abilities. Artists paint what they like to their abilities, never believing they will become a Rembrandt. I considered myself one of the best Tool & Die Makers in the business, keeping tolerances within .0001. I retired, and in woodworking, as my new interest, it's a whole different world, with grain direction, wood expansion and contraction, types of wood, finishes, etc. etc., I'm again a novice. There are folks here that are off the wall on their talents that I can only dream of emulating. I just do my thing, smell the wood, and admire what I can make. But I can't compete with these jocks on a lot of things, but being here, with them, enhances my learning experience.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Brian,
I stick with Pine, Oak and Poplar, because the other woods become toooooo expensive for my many mistakes.
Hang in there buddy…........And get those boys through college so they can buy you some wood !


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

Space.

I love the thought of not having to have any of my tools or cabinets on wheels. Maybe when I retire to a big house in the countryside…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I seem to covet their Space, and wallets… lol… Frankly, i have a hardtime forking over $4/bf for Poplar at my local Homedepot… yet people make projects out of pure Spalted Maple, or Bubinga….

Also, I would love to have the amount of space these people have. Granted I have an elongated 1 car garage, its too narrow to comfortably work. I could do with a wider, shallower space… more so than I can do with my Narrow deep space.. 'specially for things like Table Saws… But then again, all my sheet goods are 4×4.. since I can't transport 4×8.. yet.. Im definately buying a pickup truck… lol…

I also would love to have some of those PM or OWWM machines… but a tad outside my budget..so alas I am stuck with budget machinery….. a word that isn't in the Woodworking Machine Buyers Digest.. lol…

But I am thankful that I am not stuck with a smaller space, and less fortunately on the tool side of things. I would kill myself(not literally.. call off the men with the straight jacket..lol) if I had to work in someone like PurpLev(No offence to you sir) workshop…

And the Woodworker's Bible tells us "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbors Arn…"


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Check out this guy's 50×100 = 5,000 sq.ft. so-called private shop:

http://lumberjocks.com/SmutDog/blog/20232


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah Mike those shops do tend to make one turn green with envy.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Brian, and the Tough part about this is the guy lives less than 10 miles away! Do you realize that GREEN looks like chit on a BLUE Harley? LOL!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Im most impressed with cool,innovative shop made jigs that make it easier/safer to accomplish the task.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, it seems the biggest want is more space. Can't blame you guys. In my fourth shop I got the space, and built all the custom cabinets to make it organized and useable.

Now we are preparing for a move from FL to NM, and time to design a new shop building. The new shop will be slightly smaller, (36×36) as I no longer build as many telescopes as I used to, but still enjoy woodworking. The new shop will have far better insulation (R30 everywhere) so heating and air won't cost so much.

More photos on my web site.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

For me it's the room. I would like to have more room. There is no point in wanting anything else if you don't have room for it anyways.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Wooden floors. This concrete kills my feet and lower back and I whatever I'm doing I am almost never standing on the floor mats. Maybe if I glued them to my shoes, hmmmmm…..

always,
J.C.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

It would have to be the space. Yea all the nice tools are nice but I look at it like this: if I could afford all that space I would have all those tools too!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Tom Clark,
I took a look at your present shop. When you build the new one, see if you can get it right next time.
;-)

Incredible work space. You gotta be proud


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been designing and redesigning my shop cabinets for two years now. I think I've done the portable power tool cabinet 4 or 5 times, the hand tool cabinet I know at lease 8 times and the workbench God only knows. This spring & summer is building time. I'm real tired of spending all my time hunting tools I put in a special place so I could find them quick.

Pop


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sort of in the same boat. I'm cleaning up the clutter. I can't remember where anything is. I know where it was in the cluter ;-)) Maybe that is why all the grand masters work from a cluter )


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats easy, Space, I am also jealous of other peoples organization and lack of clutter. Usually solved by more space and time.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't "covet" other's shops at all. I am building my shop in my basement and it is exactly the way I want it. I do look to see if there are ideas for jigs or storage I could copy, or organization that works better than mine; things like that. But, for the most part, I think we all put a little of our own personality into our shops and just would not trade them for someone elses. At least, that the way I feel.

Like, for example, I wish I had a $3000 Saw Stop cabinet saw. Instead, I have a $500 Craftsman hybrid saw. It was what I could afford and justify for a hobby woodworking shop. If I see another person's shop with a Saw Stop, I don't wish that was mine. I just feel like the other guy was lucky to be able to afford that. Good for him or her. My little saw works fine; I'll just have to be carefull and use the guards when ever possible.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

It would be nice to have more space but now that I do it mainly as a hobby and am retired it is not that important. It takes a little longer to build things in a smaller shop, but who cares. I even have to think what day it is sometime and work because I want to and not because I have to.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

Quoted message #56:
>I've been designing and redesigning my shop cabinets for two years now. I think I've done the portable power tool cabinet 4 or 5 times, the hand tool cabinet I know at lease 8 times and the workbench God only knows. This spring & summer is building time. I'm real tired of spending all my time hunting tools I put in a special place so I could find them quick.
Pop
==================================

All of my life I looked at shops with cabinets and wanted to put my stuff in cabinets. Then I got old and forgetful… If I had all of my stuff in cabinets I wouldn't be able to find anything. Heck, I lost the same small board 3 times today and it was always out in sight. 
I now want as much as possible out in sight. Much is and will be hung on the walls. I am now trying to build mobile towers 2'x2'x5'. Each tower will hold a different class of item. Here is a simple outline. It will likely lose format here but you can see the idea:
Wood Shop Tool Towers

A.Router tower
1.Routers
2.Bits
3.Accessories
4.Roto-zip tools etc.
5.Dremel tools etc.
B.Sanding tower
1.Hand held sanders
2.Sandpapers
3.Sanding blocks
C.Electric hand saw tower
1.Electric hand saws
2.Sawsall type saws
3.Blades
4.Accessories
5.(Maybe) regular hand saws 
D.Clamp tower
1.All clamps
E.Drilling tower
1.Drills
2.Bits
3.Accessories
F.Vac and dust collection tower
1.Hoses and attachments
G.Shopsmith accessory tower
1.It may require at least two
H.Chainsaw tower
1.All chainsaws
2.chains and bars
3.chain grinder, breaker, spinner etc.
They will be on good sized casters and stored against a wall and wheeled to where I am working. They will be mostly like open shelves with some tool panels and special fittings for some items. While not huge my shop is big enough that I might be working in one location and a few minutes later be working 40' away in another. I want total flexibility. I want everything in the shop but me on wheels. Even wall hung stuff will be on panels hanging on French cleats so I can relocate anything to suit me. I am now mounting the wall part of the cleats and am putting them on all of the walls. The top one is 16" down from the ceiling and the rest are 16" apart on down the walls.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

dustlessness


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

With having grown up as I did and knowing all to well what it means to have nothing I find myself never really jealous of "Things"....

What I am mostly impressed with is ingenuity. When I see someone utilize a small space with handy compartments, useful home made jigs, and simply make the shop work using what they have… now that is what gets me interested.

Long story short… If I was invited to tour a monster shop full of all the latest "This & Thats" or go visit a more modest shop like the one I imagine Mads has…. Well, to me that would not be a hard decision to make.

The best tool you can find in a shop should be the one kept under a ball cap. That to me is what makes a shop worthy of being envied…..

Just my 2 cents worth….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I tend to admire custom built cabinetry and general cleanliness.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a lot of things that I "admire" in a shop that will simply not happen in mine… Those are two of them…


----------

